# Best stop-overs for France, in return for those in SW UK!



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

I know I'm being a bit lazy but can anyone suggest some good campsites on a route from Caen to La Rochelle, in the Charente, or even point me to suggestions already on this site?

We will be spending a week near Rochelle next summer and want to take a week getting there and back. It will be our first time with the 'van out of the UK.

I spent a couple of months earlier this year compiling a list of campsites that fitted our preferences - quiet, not too big, no clubhouse, hook-up, clean facilities - for our coastal tour from Dorset, to South Devon, Cornwall, North Devon, Somerset and Wiltshire. It really paid off, because, when we 'phoned ahead to book, if our first choice was not available, there was a choice of others that I had listed with their details and reviews. However, I'm looking for a bit of a short-cut this time, especially as it will be new territory for us.

Only one of the sites on our tour was disappoining. Perhpas I should share this list with others - it now also has my own reviews for the sites we stayed on. Not sure how I do this. Send it as an attachment via a PM to anyone who requests it?

Autumn


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We are sort of on the way. Apart from water and electric don't have so called 'facilities' but assume you are self contained.

Click on the blue word CAMPSITE beside this post.

Ray.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*St Martins.Ile de Rei.*

Stayed last year At St Martins.Campsite with an Aire next door!Great place.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Bouchermaine, just outside Angers is a gorgeous Aire, made out of an old campsite, with EHU and showers. I think it was 8 euros this year and 11euros with EHU. 

Right by the river and great for cycling into Angers which we did twice. 

It is in campsite map. 

Mandy

Can someone tell me how to get the Euros symbol on this keyboard, they did once and I have forgotten.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Not sure how I do this"

Autumn,

MHF members would be grateful if you entered them into the MHF Campsite database. You clearly are up for sharing, and this is the thrust behind that functionality.

Dave


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Dave

I do contribute reviews to the MHF data base but the document I put together this summer is specific to the coastal tour we made. It includes reviews I collected from other sites (so perhpas is not appropraite for publication generally), as well as my own reviews of the sites we did visit. It also includes a list of places of interest. It was a way of filtering out those sites that weren't to our choice, so we wouldn't get bogged down with the dozens of options you are faced with while on the road, either using a club book or the Internet. It seems a pity not to share it after so much research was done.

Is there a way I can attach the Word file to a private message via MF? 

Autumn


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Many thanks for the French campsite suggestions. I have tried to look up the ones suggested on the Review pages but I'm confused by the instructions:

_'Click on a Region on the France map below to show all matching sites for that Region, or choose from the options below and click the show campsites buttom to show filtered matches'_

a) What does _matching sites _for that region refer to - matching what? 
b) Where are the _options below_, apart from the one that gives you all the campsites listed for France?
c) How do you enter and get filtered matches?
d) I want to enter a campsite name - can and where do I do this?

*Mandy *- in my version of Word, to get a Euro sign, on the menu bar at the top of the screen, you click on *Insert > Symbol*. In the dialogue window that appears, near the bottom of the window, where it says *Character code:* type *20AC* and in the next box along, where it says *from:*, make sure *Unicode (hex)* is selected.

Then click *Insert*, to put the sign in the area of text you have selected. Next time you open the dialogue window, you will find a row of recently used symbols below the main panel of symbols, and you can select from here.

Alternatively, near the topof the window, on the right, where it says *Subset:*, scroll down to *Currency symbols *and a selection will appear in the main panel. Click on the one you want, then click on *Insert*.

If there is a keyboard shortcut for this symbol, I don't know what it is!

Autumn


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Keyboard shortcut for Euro is: Alt Gr key plus 4 at the same time.

€€€€€€€

Denise


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

That's much quicker! Think you mean Alt Ctrl and 4, though, Denise (for a PC)

Autumn


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Why not enter the campsites and reviews into the campsite database

Carol 

Chech there too and no doubt you will build your own journey

Carol


----------

